# Clamps, clamps, and a clamp rack to boot!!



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

*Clamps, clamps, and a clamp rack to boot!!*

Greetings to all : I thought I might just throw this in for some serious consideration for those interested. In my early days of woodworking, I, like a lot of you out there in woodland, use the cheaper verson of the thin bar clamps, like Jorgonsons, Pony, etc. I built a cheap-o clamp rack to hang them on the wall out of the way. But a couple of years ago I started using the Bessey bar clamps and began to accumulate quite a few, along with some pipe clamps of various sizes. It was time for a new rack…...So I designed the rack system I have now, and as I added more clamps, had to "re-invent the wheel" so to speak. One thing I did before was cut the slots for the Besseys to hang with the handle to the inside next to the wall. This didn't work for me at all.
So I took it down, tore it apart, and started over again. This time I cut the slots deeper, turned the clamp around where the handle was facing out, and re-mounted the whole system. Also made a new rack for my pipe clamps….. So much better. So…. I thought I would put them in a blog and you could take a look. And feel free to make any part of them or all of them for yourself if you want to. And if you have any questions, or need diminisions, just shoot me a PM. There are already 2 guys working on these racks now. Here they are:








































!http://i635.photobucket.com/albums/uu73/RickDennington/100_0878.jpg!


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

Dustmite said:


> *Clamps, clamps, and a clamp rack to boot!!*
> 
> Greetings to all : I thought I might just throw this in for some serious consideration for those interested. In my early days of woodworking, I, like a lot of you out there in woodland, use the cheaper verson of the thin bar clamps, like Jorgonsons, Pony, etc. I built a cheap-o clamp rack to hang them on the wall out of the way. But a couple of years ago I started using the Bessey bar clamps and began to accumulate quite a few, along with some pipe clamps of various sizes. It was time for a new rack…...So I designed the rack system I have now, and as I added more clamps, had to "re-invent the wheel" so to speak. One thing I did before was cut the slots for the Besseys to hang with the handle to the inside next to the wall. This didn't work for me at all.
> So I took it down, tore it apart, and started over again. This time I cut the slots deeper, turned the clamp around where the handle was facing out, and re-mounted the whole system. Also made a new rack for my pipe clamps….. So much better. So…. I thought I would put them in a blog and you could take a look. And feel free to make any part of them or all of them for yourself if you want to. And if you have any questions, or need diminisions, just shoot me a PM. There are already 2 guys working on these racks now. Here they are:
> ...


I had a clamp rack similar to this, but my neighbor's garage shares a wall with mine, and he plays the drums in his garage. Of course the clamp rack was attached to the shared wall, and evidently all the vibration bounced the clamps enough to break some of the teeth? off the wood and I went into my garage to find half my clamps laying on the floor.

Oh, and it is very annoying when I am in there sharing a quiet moment chiseling or planing away and he starts banging on his drums. Can you believe that he is in the Marine Corps to play the drums for their band? I guess he has to practice a lot LOL


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Dustmite said:


> *Clamps, clamps, and a clamp rack to boot!!*
> 
> Greetings to all : I thought I might just throw this in for some serious consideration for those interested. In my early days of woodworking, I, like a lot of you out there in woodland, use the cheaper verson of the thin bar clamps, like Jorgonsons, Pony, etc. I built a cheap-o clamp rack to hang them on the wall out of the way. But a couple of years ago I started using the Bessey bar clamps and began to accumulate quite a few, along with some pipe clamps of various sizes. It was time for a new rack…...So I designed the rack system I have now, and as I added more clamps, had to "re-invent the wheel" so to speak. One thing I did before was cut the slots for the Besseys to hang with the handle to the inside next to the wall. This didn't work for me at all.
> So I took it down, tore it apart, and started over again. This time I cut the slots deeper, turned the clamp around where the handle was facing out, and re-mounted the whole system. Also made a new rack for my pipe clamps….. So much better. So…. I thought I would put them in a blog and you could take a look. And feel free to make any part of them or all of them for yourself if you want to. And if you have any questions, or need diminisions, just shoot me a PM. There are already 2 guys working on these racks now. Here they are:
> ...


Never enough clamps. You have a great beginners collection.


----------



## mikeberry (Dec 12, 2009)

Dustmite said:


> *Clamps, clamps, and a clamp rack to boot!!*
> 
> Greetings to all : I thought I might just throw this in for some serious consideration for those interested. In my early days of woodworking, I, like a lot of you out there in woodland, use the cheaper verson of the thin bar clamps, like Jorgonsons, Pony, etc. I built a cheap-o clamp rack to hang them on the wall out of the way. But a couple of years ago I started using the Bessey bar clamps and began to accumulate quite a few, along with some pipe clamps of various sizes. It was time for a new rack…...So I designed the rack system I have now, and as I added more clamps, had to "re-invent the wheel" so to speak. One thing I did before was cut the slots for the Besseys to hang with the handle to the inside next to the wall. This didn't work for me at all.
> So I took it down, tore it apart, and started over again. This time I cut the slots deeper, turned the clamp around where the handle was facing out, and re-mounted the whole system. Also made a new rack for my pipe clamps….. So much better. So…. I thought I would put them in a blog and you could take a look. And feel free to make any part of them or all of them for yourself if you want to. And if you have any questions, or need diminisions, just shoot me a PM. There are already 2 guys working on these racks now. Here they are:
> ...


interpim you need to google potatoe gun… lol


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Dustmite said:


> *Clamps, clamps, and a clamp rack to boot!!*
> 
> Greetings to all : I thought I might just throw this in for some serious consideration for those interested. In my early days of woodworking, I, like a lot of you out there in woodland, use the cheaper verson of the thin bar clamps, like Jorgonsons, Pony, etc. I built a cheap-o clamp rack to hang them on the wall out of the way. But a couple of years ago I started using the Bessey bar clamps and began to accumulate quite a few, along with some pipe clamps of various sizes. It was time for a new rack…...So I designed the rack system I have now, and as I added more clamps, had to "re-invent the wheel" so to speak. One thing I did before was cut the slots for the Besseys to hang with the handle to the inside next to the wall. This didn't work for me at all.
> So I took it down, tore it apart, and started over again. This time I cut the slots deeper, turned the clamp around where the handle was facing out, and re-mounted the whole system. Also made a new rack for my pipe clamps….. So much better. So…. I thought I would put them in a blog and you could take a look. And feel free to make any part of them or all of them for yourself if you want to. And if you have any questions, or need diminisions, just shoot me a PM. There are already 2 guys working on these racks now. Here they are:
> ...


I started building a set of these last week. I am almost done as I have had very little shop time this week due to the holidays.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Dustmite said:


> *Clamps, clamps, and a clamp rack to boot!!*
> 
> Greetings to all : I thought I might just throw this in for some serious consideration for those interested. In my early days of woodworking, I, like a lot of you out there in woodland, use the cheaper verson of the thin bar clamps, like Jorgonsons, Pony, etc. I built a cheap-o clamp rack to hang them on the wall out of the way. But a couple of years ago I started using the Bessey bar clamps and began to accumulate quite a few, along with some pipe clamps of various sizes. It was time for a new rack…...So I designed the rack system I have now, and as I added more clamps, had to "re-invent the wheel" so to speak. One thing I did before was cut the slots for the Besseys to hang with the handle to the inside next to the wall. This didn't work for me at all.
> So I took it down, tore it apart, and started over again. This time I cut the slots deeper, turned the clamp around where the handle was facing out, and re-mounted the whole system. Also made a new rack for my pipe clamps….. So much better. So…. I thought I would put them in a blog and you could take a look. And feel free to make any part of them or all of them for yourself if you want to. And if you have any questions, or need diminisions, just shoot me a PM. There are already 2 guys working on these racks now. Here they are:
> ...


Greetings Jagwah: You're right…...... never enough clamps…....... but I'm no beginner!!!!!!!!


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

Dustmite said:


> *Clamps, clamps, and a clamp rack to boot!!*
> 
> Greetings to all : I thought I might just throw this in for some serious consideration for those interested. In my early days of woodworking, I, like a lot of you out there in woodland, use the cheaper verson of the thin bar clamps, like Jorgonsons, Pony, etc. I built a cheap-o clamp rack to hang them on the wall out of the way. But a couple of years ago I started using the Bessey bar clamps and began to accumulate quite a few, along with some pipe clamps of various sizes. It was time for a new rack…...So I designed the rack system I have now, and as I added more clamps, had to "re-invent the wheel" so to speak. One thing I did before was cut the slots for the Besseys to hang with the handle to the inside next to the wall. This didn't work for me at all.
> So I took it down, tore it apart, and started over again. This time I cut the slots deeper, turned the clamp around where the handle was facing out, and re-mounted the whole system. Also made a new rack for my pipe clamps….. So much better. So…. I thought I would put them in a blog and you could take a look. And feel free to make any part of them or all of them for yourself if you want to. And if you have any questions, or need diminisions, just shoot me a PM. There are already 2 guys working on these racks now. Here they are:
> ...


Rick,
The rack is a good idea.
Interpim , however, point out the small flaw. Cutting a long board so that it has 'teeth' as shown has the grain running the wrong way in the 'teeth' and they are prone to breakage.
A suggestion. A laborious suggestion, to be sure, but it avoids the problem. 
Cut the 'teeth' separately from stock with the grain running the long way. Join them to the board that's fastened to the wall with mortice and tenon joinery. You will see the wisdom of the method the first time you break off one of the 'teeth'.
Best regards,
d


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Dustmite said:


> *Clamps, clamps, and a clamp rack to boot!!*
> 
> Greetings to all : I thought I might just throw this in for some serious consideration for those interested. In my early days of woodworking, I, like a lot of you out there in woodland, use the cheaper verson of the thin bar clamps, like Jorgonsons, Pony, etc. I built a cheap-o clamp rack to hang them on the wall out of the way. But a couple of years ago I started using the Bessey bar clamps and began to accumulate quite a few, along with some pipe clamps of various sizes. It was time for a new rack…...So I designed the rack system I have now, and as I added more clamps, had to "re-invent the wheel" so to speak. One thing I did before was cut the slots for the Besseys to hang with the handle to the inside next to the wall. This didn't work for me at all.
> So I took it down, tore it apart, and started over again. This time I cut the slots deeper, turned the clamp around where the handle was facing out, and re-mounted the whole system. Also made a new rack for my pipe clamps….. So much better. So…. I thought I would put them in a blog and you could take a look. And feel free to make any part of them or all of them for yourself if you want to. And if you have any questions, or need diminisions, just shoot me a PM. There are already 2 guys working on these racks now. Here they are:
> ...


rick ,
onwards and upwards .
any clamp help is always good .

i did much the same thing ,
but mine is particle board ,
with the top with a stop in front ,
and the clamps in sideways .
i put all of mine home with the slider almost to the end , so they are always ready to use ,
and the threads about a 1/4" down , i can just slam them home ,
and still back them of if needs be .
i always clean and get them ready before 
i put them to sleep .


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

Dustmite said:


> *Clamps, clamps, and a clamp rack to boot!!*
> 
> Greetings to all : I thought I might just throw this in for some serious consideration for those interested. In my early days of woodworking, I, like a lot of you out there in woodland, use the cheaper verson of the thin bar clamps, like Jorgonsons, Pony, etc. I built a cheap-o clamp rack to hang them on the wall out of the way. But a couple of years ago I started using the Bessey bar clamps and began to accumulate quite a few, along with some pipe clamps of various sizes. It was time for a new rack…...So I designed the rack system I have now, and as I added more clamps, had to "re-invent the wheel" so to speak. One thing I did before was cut the slots for the Besseys to hang with the handle to the inside next to the wall. This didn't work for me at all.
> So I took it down, tore it apart, and started over again. This time I cut the slots deeper, turned the clamp around where the handle was facing out, and re-mounted the whole system. Also made a new rack for my pipe clamps….. So much better. So…. I thought I would put them in a blog and you could take a look. And feel free to make any part of them or all of them for yourself if you want to. And if you have any questions, or need diminisions, just shoot me a PM. There are already 2 guys working on these racks now. Here they are:
> ...


Patron,
Nice, strong looking rack!
I especially like the angle supports under the 'teeth'.
The side supports for smaller clamps is another good idea, too.

d


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Dustmite said:


> *Clamps, clamps, and a clamp rack to boot!!*
> 
> Greetings to all : I thought I might just throw this in for some serious consideration for those interested. In my early days of woodworking, I, like a lot of you out there in woodland, use the cheaper verson of the thin bar clamps, like Jorgonsons, Pony, etc. I built a cheap-o clamp rack to hang them on the wall out of the way. But a couple of years ago I started using the Bessey bar clamps and began to accumulate quite a few, along with some pipe clamps of various sizes. It was time for a new rack…...So I designed the rack system I have now, and as I added more clamps, had to "re-invent the wheel" so to speak. One thing I did before was cut the slots for the Besseys to hang with the handle to the inside next to the wall. This didn't work for me at all.
> So I took it down, tore it apart, and started over again. This time I cut the slots deeper, turned the clamp around where the handle was facing out, and re-mounted the whole system. Also made a new rack for my pipe clamps….. So much better. So…. I thought I would put them in a blog and you could take a look. And feel free to make any part of them or all of them for yourself if you want to. And if you have any questions, or need diminisions, just shoot me a PM. There are already 2 guys working on these racks now. Here they are:
> ...


Greetings Don: Thanks for the comment and suggestion about the rack. You may be right about the teeth, but I'm not too concerned about breakage as the teeth are 7/8" thick, along with the backer board. They are made out of maple, so I think they should be ok. They are mounted into studs, and I don't have a drummer next door to me to knock them down…...... lol lol. As with anything, you just can't be too rough with them

Hey David: Really nice rack you built for yours. Strong and stout. Those will work good and serve you well.


----------

